# New MUT Moon?



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything about a new MUT Moon release in the next 1-4 weeks? This has been my grail watch for a while - finally pulling the trigger and buying new from an AD. I secured a discount that made me happy to buy, but heard from another sales guy this morning that JLC's about to release a reference Q1368430 with a 72 hour power reserve, marked at $10.3K MSRP. 

I'm not entirely sure what to believe, especially because the current reference was just marked up to $10.1K MSRP a week or so ago... 

Appreciate any info or rumors others have heard. Not sure how I would feel buying my grail only to have the new hotness released a week later.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

I haven't heard anything, but definitely think it's possible. Since this movement with a 70 hour power reserve was already launched in the MUT Moon Enamel version from 2 years ago, it would make sense to now also appear in the "regular" version of this watch.


Pre-SIHH - Master Ultra Thin Moon Enamel | Jaeger-LeCoultre



It's a beautiful watch, not in my budget range unfortunately, and I have no idea how easy it is to get from an AD with or without discount, but I would wait a little longer.


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing - calibre 925/2 already exists, so eventually it makes sense to transplant it. Well, I already placed my order, I keep my watches on a winder, and I'd guess the new model will be harder to get a discount on in its first year... so here we go!


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

I would love if they released a non-enamel dial, regular production of the limited edition MUT. The metal date ring and the slim double battons on the quarter-hours would be a beautiful upgrade to the existing model, without stepping away from how restrained it is.

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread though.. very close to pulling the trigger on a Master Control Calendar... but might just wait to see if a new MUT moon pops up!


----------



## sl124 (May 12, 2021)

Seems to be live on the website: new reference 1368430 for the 39mm white/silver version. Ladies versions go from 34 > 36mm.

edit: I wonder if the new 925 is slightly larger to accommodate the 70h which drove the decision to go from 34>36mm assuming both watches use the same movement. Regardless, 39 was slightly large when I tried it and 34 sounds slightly small, so I for one am excited about this development


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

It makes sense, but having just bought the current version I hope it does not come out yet In general I do think JLC should have a 70 hour power reserve in this watch, but since you can just manually wind it to keep the power full I would not trade my current one in for it. Part of me wished this was a manual wind watch to begin with so you could see the movement easier, but it is a beautiful rotor at least.


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can confirm - turns out my AD did me a solid and I have the new reference! I’ll post pictures later this week but it’s a stunner. Hour markers are now symmetrical at 3 and 9 vs the others; dial looks much the same although I am finding it more legible (perhaps imagination). And the strap is a quick release which is magnificent - makes me excited to try something a bit different in a couple weeks!

for the moon dial - maybe I just never noticed but upon receiving it at the new moon I was treated to a stunning little starscape with the Milky Way embossed into it. Love that touch.


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

Rogue310 said:


> for the moon dial - maybe I just never noticed but upon receiving it at the new moon I was treated to a stunning little starscape with the Milky Way embossed into it.


Congratulations on the new watch - enjoy!

I just compared the MUT on JLC's website against those on other retailers and you're right, the star pattern is more detailed on the new model. The 12 hour marker looks longer too. Overall, they're very nice little touches to a watch that didn't need to be changed.

Do you know what the power reserve is on the new model?


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Just spotted the new version on the JLC site. Glad I waited a little on the MC Calendar... think the new MUT Moon is going to be the one to go with. Interestingly it's fractionally cheaper than the outgoing ref (-£100)


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

@Stewpot so interesting - in the US I see it as a $200 price increase to $10.3. Currency fluctuations&#8230;

@54B Manual claims an even 70 hours but I haven't tested yet. I'll leave it off the wrist this weekend and see whether it makes it to Monday.


----------



## dgerardo (Nov 24, 2012)

It’s slightly thinner too, 9.3mm vs 9.9mm. Congrats!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

It looks pretty good, so in proportion with these equal indexes.


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

Some wrist shots of the new reference. Apologies for the mediocre photos - trying to highlight that great new star pattern on the dial.


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Rogue310 said:


> View attachment 15880887
> View attachment 15880888
> 
> 
> Some wrist shots of the new reference. Apologies for the mediocre photos - trying to highlight that great new star pattern on the dial.


The new moonphase wheel looks much more intricately decorated than the outgoing reference!


----------



## kwunyinli (May 10, 2021)

sl124 said:


> Seems to be live on the website: new reference 1368430 for the 39mm white/silver version. Ladies versions go from 34 > 36mm.
> 
> edit: I wonder if the new 925 is slightly larger to accommodate the 70h which drove the decision to go from 34>36mm assuming both watches use the same movement. Regardless, 39 was slightly large when I tried it and 34 sounds slightly small, so I for one am excited about this development


They should market the 36mm as unisex instead of ladies. 36mm is such a classic size, marketing it as a lady's watch might put people off on this. As a small wristed individual, I feel like the 39mm is too much dial for me, but I'd imagine the 36mm would be pretty awesome.

Edit: size


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

They really went to town on the moon phase/ star pattern disk and it looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armand68 (Jun 7, 2018)

Is the lug width of the new model still 21mm?


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooof good question. I ordered a 21mm strap to swap out because I find black alligator too formal… hope so!!


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

Rogue310 said:


> I can confirm - turns out my AD did me a solid and I have the new reference! I'll post pictures later this week but it's a stunner. Hour markers are now symmetrical at 3 and 9 vs the others; dial looks much the same although I am finding it more legible (perhaps imagination). And the strap is a quick release which is magnificent - makes me excited to try something a bit different in a couple weeks!
> 
> for the moon dial - maybe I just never noticed but upon receiving it at the new moon I was treated to a stunning little starscape with the Milky Way embossed into it. Love that touch.


They definitely improved the moonphase looks in my opinion, and the thinner case is a plus too. I was waiting for the movement change since the enamel variants, next one will probably be the perpetual calendar (though probably out of my budget). Im wondering why there aren't
any articles on this upgrade. Looking for more photos if you would like to share


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

taled said:


> They definitely improved the moonphase looks in my opinion, and the thinner case is a plus too. I was waiting for the movement change since the enamel variants, next one will probably be the perpetual calendar (though probably out of my budget). Im wondering why there aren't
> any articles on this upgrade. Looking for more photos if you would like to share


If it was Rolex, it will be all over the media. JLC would appear to be more discreet.

The Master Control Date previous generation went from part gold to a full gold rotor. Obviously a presentation and cost improvement. There was no announcement.


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

firefly0071 said:


> If it was Rolex, it will be all over the media. JLC would appear to be more discreet.
> 
> The Master Control Date previous generation went from part gold to a full gold rotor. Obviously a presentation and cost improvement. There was no announcement.


What do you mean by full gold? Are the new master control models have 18/20/22 karat rotors? I always kind of hated the fact that in the master ultra thin, it only has the color of gold but it is not real. It is ok in maybe an Hamilton (no offense, I have one) but not on jlc imho. I wonder if the new moon variant has a real gold rotor and what the karat is


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

The rotor on mine is 80 per so percent steel with a arc of gold. My Master control Date is a 2017 release.


----------



## Rogue310 (Sep 15, 2011)

A few more shots of the new reference. Without the last one to compare it's a little hard to find all the details&#8230; but I'm pretty thrilled.

Let me know if any specific shots would help!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

How thick is it?


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Rogue310 said:


> A few more shots of the new reference. Without the last one to compare it's a little hard to find all the details&#8230; but I'm pretty thrilled.
> 
> Let me know if any specific shots would help!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Looks stunning, and the movement decoration is top notch. Is it just me or is the recess on the date and moon phase more pronounced than the previous version?

Congrats!


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Ayreonaut said:


> How thick is it?


9.3mm ( - _if_ I've got the right model)
Details here :-
Stainless Steel&#32Men&#32Watch&#32Automatic, self-winding&#32Master Ultra Thin Moon 1368430 | Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

It looks like the main differences from the outgoing model are 0.6mm thinner, updated movement giving longer power reserve and more stars on the moon phase dial to go with a $450 price increase in US markets. The rotor change happened a few years ago and I do not believe there was a change to the recess on the date and moon phase.


----------



## firefly0071 (Jun 24, 2018)

Probably worth the changes for $USD 450.


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

I would have loved the rotor to be one of two options, 1) without the golden color, simple silver is good 2) actually made of gold (at least 18k). Other than that these are great changes and I'm still confused about the fact that they are already selling a new model (great photos btw) without publishing a word on the internet (even though we have seen all the new 2021 reversos..). Maybe they are just waiting with these news


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

taled said:


> I would have loved the rotor to be one of two options, 1) without the golden color, simple silver is good 2) actually made of gold (at least 18k). Other than that these are great changes and I'm still confused about the fact that they are already selling a new model (great photos btw) without publishing a word on the internet (even though we have seen all the new 2021 reversos..). Maybe they are just waiting with these news


I believe the rotor is actually all gold. A few years ago they had a mostly stainless steel rotor with some gold at the bottom of it, but for the last several years the rotor appears to be solid gold (you can see it pretty well in the pictures above). I am with you that it would be nice for them to highlight some of these changes for us so that we are not trying to sleuth it ourselves.


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

word140 said:


> I believe the rotor is actually all gold. A few years ago they had a mostly stainless steel rotor with some gold at the bottom of it, but for the last several years the rotor appears to be solid gold (you can see it pretty well in the pictures above). I am with you that it would be nice for them to highlight some of these changes for us so that we are not trying to sleuth it ourselves.


I'm quite certain that it's just gold plating. I would be happy to be wrong. It doesnt say on the specs, it is not writen "18/20/22k" on the rotor like many manufacturers do, and in every video I have seen with these rotors (Tim Mosso the one and only), he never mentiones its karat number, even though when its real gold he always mentions 18k or 20k, etc.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

taled said:


> I'm quite certain that it's just gold plating. I would be happy to be wrong. It doesnt say on the specs, it is not writen "18/20/22k" on the rotor like many manufacturers do, and in every video I have seen with these rotors (Tim Mosso the one and only), he never mentiones its karat number, even though when its real gold he always mentions 18k or 20k, etc.


Ok, I got out my loop and you are right there is no stamp on the rotor. I did a little research and did not find a certain answer, but Tim Mosso in a recent video says it is tungsten coated in rose gold. That is disappointing, but at least it is pretty to look at. As I said earlier I would prefer it if this watch was a manual wind so you could see the full movement better.


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

word140 said:


> Ok, I got out my loop and you are right there is no stamp on the rotor. I did a little research and did not find a certain answer, but Tim Mosso in a recent video says it is tungsten coated in rose gold. That is disappointing, but at least it is pretty to look at. As I said earlier I would prefer it if this watch was a manual wind so you could see the full movement better.


I'm surprised that it's not at least 18k gold at that price-point! Still looks a lot prettier than the old steel rotor with the gold edge though


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

A classic and like the changes with the update. Congrats!

I miss my Master Calendar and if I ever get another JLC it will be a MUT Moon.


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

Has anyone had a chance to see the new ref. 1368480 MUT Moon? The only place I've spotted this configuration is on JLC's website. No pictures or reviews of this watch anywhere on the web. It has a pretty nice looking 'petroleum blue' sunburst dial. Hopefully someone can spot this at their local AD and share some pictures.


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

ManhattanMD said:


> Has anyone had a chance to see the new ref. 1368480 MUT Moon? The only place I've spotted this configuration is on JLC's website. No pictures or reviews of this watch anywhere on the web. It has a pretty nice looking 'petroleum blue' sunburst dial. Hopefully someone can spot this at their local AD and share some pictures.


I don't think they've hit ADs yet, but I'm in town at the moment so I'll head over in the next hour or two and see if they have one

Edit: UK-based but they don't have the new blue dial in yet - but its available for them to order from JLC and should take 2-3 weeks to arrive. They do have the new silver dial though!

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

ManhattanMD said:


> Has anyone had a chance to see the new ref. 1368480 MUT Moon? The only place I've spotted this configuration is on JLC's website. No pictures or reviews of this watch anywhere on the web. It has a pretty nice looking 'petroleum blue' sunburst dial. Hopefully someone can spot this at their local AD and share some pictures.


I've been dying to see it! It's stunning on the website


----------



## bulgogi (Jun 9, 2015)

@ManhattanMD @Ghost410 I had the chance to try it on at the boutique here. Was super excited as this was a couple of days before the official release in June, but found it to be overly glossy and that affected the legibility of the dial. I very much preferred the matte finish of the black, for a dark dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

bulgogi said:


> @ManhattanMD @Ghost410 I had the chance to try it on at the boutique here. Was super excited as this was a couple of days before the official release in June, but found it to be overly glossy and that affected the legibility of the dial. I very much preferred the matte finish of the black, for a dark dial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's disappointing. I guess I'll have to go for the grey dial. I wish they made one with the dark grey dial used in the white gold variant from a few years back


----------



## Deathstroke (Jun 9, 2013)

I was looking through JLC's website and noticed this too. A 'modern interpretation' redesign it seems.

Reference numbers: Legacy 1368420 (left), Current 1368430 (right)

















New changes appear to be

Longer, streamlined indices
Slightly thinner (9.3mm vs 9.9mm)
Smaller, increased number of stars in moon dial
Sunburst, glossy dial
JLC logo appears to be more pronounced

It'll be really interesting to see actual photos side by side. Hoping to stop by AD when I'm in the city for a closer look.


----------



## Stewpot (Jul 22, 2014)

Deathstroke said:


> I was looking through JLC's website and noticed this too. A 'modern interpretation' redesign it seems.
> 
> Reference numbers: Legacy 1368420 (left), Current 1368430 (right)
> 
> ...


In the new "long indices" reference, the date ring around the moonphase expands out just a little further to allow for slightly increased font size displaying the date. You'll notice it if you compare how close the moonphase recess sits to the centre post (where the hour/minute/second hands sit) across the two refs


----------

